# The Bell Jar



## J.S.S (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm currently reading the Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath and wanted to know why it is classed as fiction when it is actually about her life?


----------



## Mike C (Jul 19, 2007)

Because she wrote it as fiction, _based_ on her life.


----------

